# Connexion wifi sur ipad3 3G+wifi



## masterpact777 (28 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens d acquérir le dernier iPad en version 3G+wifi.
Je l ai configurer avec mon wifi: pas de pb de connexion. Tout à été nickel.

J ai acheté une puce pour la 3G et depuis il m est impossible de me connecter en wifi ( le wifi est différent de celui que j ai utilisé pour la configuration)
En fait' il voit très bien le réseau wifi, je rentre le mot de passé mais il me réponds : impossible de se connecter. 
Or lors de l installation de la puce 3G, le wifi  a marche qq secondes avant de se déconnecter,et depuis plus rien.

Il doit y avoir qq part une mise à jour ou une configuration à faire que je ne connais pas.

Merci de votre aide.


----------

